# I cannot believe I just did this...



## brownhairedmom

Removed


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Lol https://www.northernsun.com/images/thumb/9571GirlPower.jpg


----------



## Suz

Good for you! 

:hug:


----------



## wantababybump

You go girl!! He tottally deserves it! xo


----------



## Samo

hooray!!


----------



## nikky0907

:coolio:

*bows*


----------



## jobee2222

Girl power, i'm impressed!


----------



## sam's mum

Good for you!! I'm seriously impressed! And I love the fact that you've written a letter to arrive on monday! x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Thanks everyone. I got so fed up with him being in control of the situation and him always asking for "favours" and saying that I was ruining his life when I wasn't...that I decided I had enough and it was time to put my foot down and give him an ultimatium in regards to his mom.


She will probably hate him after this but it wasn't my intention to ruin their relationship. It was my intention to let her know she has a friggen grandchild coming and to figure out if she wants anything to do with her. 

So he can kiss my ass. I'm done with being his stupid doormat.


----------



## jessebaby

you go girl, I like your style x


----------



## BlackBerry25

WONDERFUL!!!! hahahha! We think alike, thats what I would have done (the letter)
What an asshole though! ARGH! Reminds me of my piece of shit dad.


----------



## Barneyboo

Good on you! :thumpup: x x x :hug:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Well done Rae!!

You're a star!!

:hug:


----------



## Irishmum

One word!! LEGEND!!!

And two thumbs up, and a gold star=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

You also get my eternal admiration for what its worth! 

He seriously deserves to be kicked into touch! And I get the feeling his mum may be just the person to do it!


----------



## demonmadcat

Well done.....

:happydance:

Just make sure you stick to your deadlines...

:hug:


----------



## xarlenex

Yea stick to your guns! Go you!! :) xx


----------



## maybebaby

You go Rae!!! :hugs:


----------



## Donna79x

Go girl, Go girl, Go girl.... so proud of ya hun xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm scared to pick up the phone now every time it rings in case its her.

What if she's entirely angry at ME? I'm going to be super pissed if she is, when I was the one trying to be moral and give her a chance.

And I'm certain that I am going to get something harsh and degrading and downright mean from Adam. I will be blamed for ruining his life and being a bitch, I guarantee.


----------



## ryder

What happens bettween Adam and his mum is none of your concern... He is acting like a little prick and no one but himself is to blame... I think he needs a swift kick up the arse and his mum will likely see and understand that. 

Good job :D


----------



## brownhairedmom

Ooohhh look at my weekly tarot (starting today, Sunday)


The Three of Swords card suggests that my power lies in truth or consequences. Denial or control is no longer an option and I am ready to experience a breakthrough. My suffering, fear, or emotional loss is/was valid, incredible and deserves to be acknowledged and expressed in order to heal or transform the sacrifice. I am empowered by recognition and my virtue is choice.



Coincidence? I think not!!! hah


----------



## leeanne

:happydance: Good for you!

Proud of you!


----------



## Baby-Love

He's denying your baby...so, er, who is he to tell you who you can, cannot tell about her?

Just because he's wanting nothing to do with her, it doesn't mean he can speak for other family members.

Silly man.:D


----------



## CareBear

Excellent well done!! So wish I was a fly on the wall when his mom reads your letter and has it out with him!


----------



## brownhairedmom

:shock::shock:

She got the letter, it was delivered yesterday. I tracked it.

Haven't heard from her yet though


----------



## leeanne

rae05 said:


> :shock::shock:
> 
> She got the letter, it was delivered yesterday. I tracked it.
> 
> Haven't heard from her yet though

:happydance::happydance:

Wouldn't you just love to be a fly on the wall right now?


----------



## brownhairedmom

I am scared to death!!! haha


----------



## brownhairedmom

Guys what if she has a heart attack or something? She's like 61 years old. :shock: 

Can you imagine getting a letter from your sons ex gf saying she's almost 6 months pregnant and your son doesn't want anything to do with the baby?!? When he hasn't bothered to tell you himself!?


----------



## Becky

rae05 said:


> Guys what if she has a heart attack or something? She's like 61 years old. :shock:
> 
> Can you imagine getting a letter from your sons ex gf saying she's almost 6 months pregnant and your son doesn't want anything to do with the baby?!? When he hasn't bothered to tell you himself!?

she is proberly trying to get through to Adam still who may have gone into hiding lol!!

I hope he gets a good old slap round the chops from his mum!!

x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Becky said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> Guys what if she has a heart attack or something? She's like 61 years old. :shock:
> 
> Can you imagine getting a letter from your sons ex gf saying she's almost 6 months pregnant and your son doesn't want anything to do with the baby?!? When he hasn't bothered to tell you himself!?
> 
> she is proberly trying to get through to Adam still who may have gone into hiding lol!!
> 
> I hope he gets a good old slap round the chops from his mum!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I hope he gets something lol


----------



## leeanne

rae05 said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> Guys what if she has a heart attack or something? She's like 61 years old. :shock:
> 
> Can you imagine getting a letter from your sons ex gf saying she's almost 6 months pregnant and your son doesn't want anything to do with the baby?!? When he hasn't bothered to tell you himself!?
> 
> she is proberly trying to get through to Adam still who may have gone into hiding lol!!
> 
> I hope he gets a good old slap round the chops from his mum!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope he gets something lolClick to expand...

I hope that she is good to you after this hon! I hope that that son of hers gets some good telling off!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Meee too. Somehow though, I feel that I'm going to be the one blamed in this situation


----------



## Sarah88

have u heard anything yet rae?


----------



## brownhairedmom

No not a damn thing. 

My horoscope says I'm going to have conflict on Wednesday and Thursday though :(


----------



## Sarah88

Ooh... So i'm thinking that you should go and buy a whole heap of bubble wrap and wear i around on wed and thurs just for some protection. :)


----------



## maybebaby

Well, no news may be good news so far? I hope it turns out to be a positive thing. Either way - you definitely did the right thing. :hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

maybebaby said:


> Well, no news may be good news so far? I hope it turns out to be a positive thing. Either way - you definitely did the right thing. :hugs:

Hopefully. If she doesn't at least make some contact I'm writing her off as the biggest bitch on the face of the earth


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

I'm hoping for a good outcome for you too hun, maybe she's taking some time to get her head around it x


----------



## Sarah88

Lets keep our fibngers crossed! I'd hold my breathe but we're in a different time zone and I don't wanna deprive my baby, lol. Did u put ur contact details on the letter?


----------



## Younglutonmum

I've got everything crossed for you Rae!!

I so hope his mother gives him a beating & does right by you & Jordin!!

:hug:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Sarah88 said:


> Lets keep our fibngers crossed! I'd hold my breathe but we're in a different time zone and I don't wanna deprive my baby, lol. Did u put ur contact details on the letter?

Yeah I put our phone number, mailing address and e-mail address.

People stress me out.


Where's Sian? I'm ready to get the penguins out!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Okay I'm getting pissed. Its been 3 days almost and she still hasn't done anything.


----------



## maybebaby

Wow I am surprised that you haven't heard anything at all...


----------



## Suz

Did you get a delivery confirmation? I hope she is just trying to put it all together and then she will call you... :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

/me sneeks in. I may be around... somewhere...

https://echoreply.us/img/tux-army.jpg

Penguins at the ready....


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

i hope she gets in contact soon hun. big :hugs: keep you chin up sweetie
xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Suz said:


> Did you get a delivery confirmation? I hope she is just trying to put it all together and then she will call you... :hugs:

Yeah it got there 10am on Monday morning. Ughhh


----------



## brownhairedmom

xXx Vamp xXx said:


> /me sneeks in. I may be around... somewhere...
> 
> https://echoreply.us/img/tux-army.jpg
> 
> Penguins at the ready....

Very nice!!! I like that one, I may have to keep that one on guard :rofl:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Haha Rae... go lookie at this one....

*Warning there is a swear word some might not like - so don't click the link if it may bother you* xXx 

https://420.thrashbarg.net/penguin_army_bear_cavalry.jpg


----------



## leeanne

Do you think there is any possibility that she already knew?

Another thing, if she didn't know she's probably trying to sort it all out in her mind, she may have talked to Adam and he may have fabricated a story, or she may have mailed you correspondence.

Time will tell.


----------



## armychicmkm

As hard as it must be at this point try and have a little patience for the next few days. How many times would you have to read a letter saying that "you're going to be a grandma in 3/4 months and your son hasn't had the decency to tell you" before you could get your head wrapped around the idea enough to form a coherent sentence? And just because the letter got delivered Monday at 10 a.m. does not mean it got read Monday at 10 a.m.


----------



## Sarahkka

Another possibility - could she be out of town?
Even if you requested a signature on delivery, what if it was a house-sitter or something? It is summertime - she could be off on a visit.
I think armychick is right, though. Even if she has it, she could be in absolute shock from the news and is trying to get her head around it.
Or maybe she's so angry at Adam, that it has taken her a full three days to lay the beating on him that he deserves and she is only just now getting herself together to respond!:)
Sorry, not trying to make excuses for her - just trying to ease the tension of waiting.
I really hope she has the decency to get in touch.
If not though, you've done more than your duty by your daughter and Adam's family by trying to get in touch.


----------



## brownhairedmom

armychicmkm said:


> As hard as it must be at this point try and have a little patience for the next few days. How many times would you have to read a letter saying that "you're going to be a grandma in 3/4 months and your son hasn't had the decency to tell you" before you could get your head wrapped around the idea enough to form a coherent sentence? And just because the letter got delivered Monday at 10 a.m. does not mean it got read Monday at 10 a.m.

This is true. I'd probably have him strung up by his feet if he was my kid


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

https://images.elfwood.com/art/e/n/enlund/penguin.jpg


----------



## brownhairedmom

xXx Vamp xXx said:


> https://images.elfwood.com/art/e/n/enlund/penguin.jpg

where the name of God do you find these things!?!?!?


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Lol I'm just a talented gal ;)


----------



## leeanne

Any news from the parents yet, Rae?


----------



## brownhairedmom

leeanne said:


> Any news from the parents yet, Rae?

Nope, not a word. I'm really actually fed up with it. Yes, I understand that reading it would have been a shock or that she might have been pissed off. I understand that she probably needed to talk to Adam or figure out what was going on. But to blatently ignore what I've asked of her (to define what she wants either way) is pure ignorance and being rude. She could at least clear it up. If she doesn't want any contact, fine, I don't care. But she could at least say that.


----------



## maybebaby

Wow, I can't believe she hasn't contacted you at all. Well at least you have documented this... :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

rae05 said:


> leeanne said:
> 
> 
> Any news from the parents yet, Rae?
> 
> Nope, not a word. I'm really actually fed up with it. Yes, I understand that reading it would have been a shock or that she might have been pissed off. I understand that she probably needed to talk to Adam or figure out what was going on. But to blatently ignore what I've asked of her (to define what she wants either way) is pure ignorance and being rude. She could at least clear it up. If she doesn't want any contact, fine, I don't care. But she could at least say that.Click to expand...

Mothers will protect their kids and that's what she's probably doing. She's probably taken his side, and believe his stories. :(


----------



## leeanne

Also makes me wonder if she's known all along!


----------



## maybebaby

Oooh good point Leeanne!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm 99% sure she didn't know because in our last convo Adam did say "If you tell my mother then you're purposely ruining every relationship in my life". 

However, whether she's taking his side or not, she could at least have the decency to tell me to screw off or something, rather than just leave it and make herself look like an ignorant fool.


----------



## Becky

Im shocked you have heard nothing at all from her!!! 

sorry to say it but like mother like son!!

x


----------



## nikky0907

Nothing? Not a word?

Maybe she thinks you're making things up,or Adam told her you're making things up? 

Have you thought about the possibility of calling her?!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm actually trying to get in contact with Adam now, but he isn't answering his phone (surprise, surprise). I'm going to ask him if he's talked to her and he'll probably say "she's away" or something if that's the case. If not, I'm going to ask him what's going on.


----------



## chefamy1122

I just don't get Adam or his mother's way of thinking. Do they honestly think that avoiding the situation will change the fact that you are pregnant with his child?


----------



## armychicmkm

Ok it's been a full week. I'd say you've been more than patient enough. His mother can seriously just screw off at this point. People like her piss me off.

https://eclectech.co.uk/b3ta/penguinsofwar.gif


----------



## Younglutonmum

God I cannot believe you haven't heard a word from her!!!

I'd march round there & shove your bump in her face!!! :hissy:

Ohhh you'll be pleased to know I had lots & lots of cake for both of us today :) And a Mcdonalds :happydance:


----------



## Sarahkka

Well, no answer IS an answer in a way, isn't it?
You know it got delivered, so if you are able to ascertain that she did read it, then I think she's made a clear choice and she no longer gets to tell you what she'd like to do about being a grandmother.
You have tried to put a bridge up, but those two are f*cked in the head if they think that they get to dictate the terms of any future relationship with your daughter. You abdicate all responsibility, you also abdicate all rights.
That isn't being vindictive, either. Showing unreliable behaviour to you now is a precursor of what you can expect when your daughter is older and can be badly hurt by adults who decide that their petty differences supercede the well-being of a vulnerable little girl. You have to protect her from that and you are.


----------

